# Can’t record shows that have ended error



## ohmyjosh (Jul 24, 2004)

I have the Philadelphia Flyers games set to auto-record. I noticed it wasn’t recording so i tried to manually record it and I’m getting that error. A google search and a search here and apparently I’m the first person in history to ever get that error (or at least to first to post about it)

show says 6:55pm -9:30pm a d it’s now 7:45pm. Obviously it’s not ended. 

Reboot of the box didn’t help. I simply can’t record this show. Anyone?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Cable company is most likely setting a Copy Protection code for that channel.
Copy Protection: FAQ


----------

